# 2017 S Why does car seem to lose data when playing MP3's from a USB stick?



## Metalhex (Mar 7, 2020)

Hello all!

I copy all my music to a usb stick but when I plug it into my car, some of the albums are missing. It seems to leave out certain albums for some reason. So I go back inside and format the usb stick on my pc, and repopulate it again with all my albums. This time, the albums that were not showing up in the Nissan before are now there.....but now there are another set of albums missing. It makes no sense.

There is nothing wrong with the usb stick I have checked on multiple devices and confirmed that my entire music library is in fact loaded onto my usb stick; only the Nissan doesn't show that all of them are on there. There is no rhyme or reason to it. When I format the stick and try again, this time another several albums are missing....and it is just random albums for some reason.....sometimes it's entire bands. 

I have tried different thing like transferring all my albums in smaller batches, but that didn't seem to work. It seems that certain data is being lost in the Rogue S and it's driving me insane. It picks and chooses what albums it wants to display as being "on" the usb stick that it is reading. I have formatted the stick several times with no success. And yes all of the files are the same mp3 type.

To reiterate, it wont have Symphony X and Mercanary albums showing up in the car, so I go back and format and copy all my albums again....this time, the SymphonyX and Mercenary albums ARE there, but now it's not showing my Ozzy Osbourne albums! (For example) OR it could be that only SOME of the Ozzy albums show up.

Does anyone know why it does this? And is there a fix for it?
Thanks and cheers!


----------



## FaithInTheSound (Dec 7, 2020)

I'm having the exact same problem. Did you ever find a solution?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

FaithInTheSound said:


> I'm having the exact same problem. Did you ever find a solution?


Bad audio component or bad software. Have a Nissan dealer re-install the software or there may be an upgrade to the software. Is the warranty still good?


----------

